# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  "الإخوان" لا يثقون بخطوات النزاهة.. "الصقور" غير معنيون بالانتخابات و"الحمائم" يقودون

## الحصن نيوز

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب الى مصدر الخبر...

----------

